# Got my first gator in zone 9.



## ronmac13 (Sep 8, 2010)

First off I'd like to say thanks to The native way for helping me get my first gator. its not huge but its my first and I couldn't be happier with it. I got it on opening day around 10:00-10:30pm. It took five shots but I finally connected. I had never had any bow fishing experience before, but can say i honestly would love to get into it. The gator itself was 6ft 7inches. Again thanks to the native way for helping me out on this exciting experience. It was shot in zone 9 around twin city.


----------



## watermedic (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations on a good eatin` size gator!


----------



## capt stan (Sep 8, 2010)

good work man!


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, hopefully when I'm drawn again I'll be more prepared, knowledgeable and ready to take on a big one.


----------



## The Native Way (Sep 15, 2010)

Had a great hunt with ya Ron!! Maybe next time we can get ya something bigger but I bet that will be some good eating!!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Nice Job guy's*

Great job guy's,  fire up the grill.


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 20, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------

